# pc-zusammenstellung so ok?



## painschkes (14. August 2008)

_Hey Leute..

*ich hab den Thread nochmal bearbeitet - da der PC in den nächsten Tagen gekauft werden soll - nun will ich wissen ob die 
Zusammenstellung nun wirklich ok ist und ich ihn so kaufen kann *g**


*&#8226; Prozessor:* Intel® Core 2 Quad Q9550 (selber getauscht gegen den - Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz (6MB L2 Cache) mit Lüfter)
*&#8226; Arbeitsspeicher:* 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit CL4 (2x 2G mit Kühlkörper <- Marke kann ich mir aussuchen..
*&#8226; Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-X48-DS4 mit Intel® X48 Chipsatz,12x USB2.0, 2x GB-LAN, 3x FireWire, 7.1 Sound, 8x SATA2 (RAID)
*&#8226; Festplatte:* Seagate ST31000340AS 1000GB SATA2 32MB Cache
*&#8226; Grafikkarte:* XFX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 1024 MB GDDR3
*&#8226; Gehäuse:* Cooltek Black Box inkl. 140mm Cooltek Blue LED Lüfter inkl. Straight Power 650 Watt Netzteil


Kaufen will ich den PC bei JE-Computers , da ich den Shop schon seit Jahren kenne , Reperaturen immer da hab machen lassen und mehr als zu frieden war , ausserdem ist der Shop 5-10 Minuten von mir weg..


Ich danke euch schonmal , und freue mich auf Kommentare *g*_


----------



## xFraqx (14. August 2008)

Perfekt. Kannst du so bestellen. Exzellentes Netzteil , Gute CPU und ne flotte Graka. Allerdings würde ich warten bis die HD4870X2 verfügbar ist , die zieht die GTX280 leistungsmäßig ab.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2008)

_Ich weiss , ist ein blödes Vorurteil aber , ich mag ATI nicht , und zufrieden bin ich mit der 280 aufm 22" oder 24"er doch auch oder?_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (14. August 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich weiss , ist ein blödes Vorurteil aber , ich mag ATI nicht , und zufrieden bin ich mit der 280 aufm 22" oder 24"er doch auch oder?_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher , die GTX280 entfaltet erst auf 1680x1050 oder 1920x1200 ihre volle Leistung.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2008)

_Supi , dann bin ich ja gewappnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Endlich in CSS und den ganz neuen Spielen keine Ruckler mehr.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds auch lustig das ich das so gut hingekriegt habe_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2008)

_Achja , welches Windows-Version muss ich dann haben? Und , bei Bildschirmen gibts da einen den du (oder wer anders) empfehlen würdest? Und wie siehts  mit der Kühlung aus? Bei meinem jetzigen PC muss ich nen Ventilator daneben stellen usw.. ?_


----------



## xFraqx (14. August 2008)

Grad erst gesehen , nimm 4GB und dazu Win Vista home premium.

Würde dir 1 Gehäuselüfter empfehlen.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2008)

_Home-Premium , alles klar :-)
Und Gehäuselüfter , einen zu empfehlen? 
Und zu meiner Frage mit dem Bildschirm? 

Sorry , will mich nur absichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## HeaD87 (14. August 2008)

4gb ram und vista home premium 64bit holen, sonst passt alles


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2008)

_Keinen extra lüfter , oder ne wakü ? will nur nich das mir da irgendwas durchbrennt oder so.. hab schon schlechte erfahrungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## xFraqx (14. August 2008)

Wakü is vollkommen unnötig , 2 Gehäuselüfter reichen denke ich. Mit 1em gehts auch aber sicher ist sicher ;>


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2008)

_Ok super , dann abschliessend nochmal danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2008)

Würde die GTX280 nicht gegen eine Ati 4870 X2 tauschen. Stromverbrauch der X2 ist jenseits von gut und böse. Die Lautstärke übrigens auch. Die Tests bescheinigen ihr eine Geräuschkulisse, die ihres
gleichen sucht. Sogar die GTX280, welche auch laut ist, wird nochmal getoppt. Desweiteren hat die X2 entgegen der ganzen Gerüchte immer noch Mikroruckler, wenn auch reduziert.
Wenn ich das alles in Kauf nehme, dann möchte ich auch eine Karte, die ihre Leistung immer entfalten kann. Auch das ist bei der X2 nicht der Fall.

Zur Zusammenstellung: Sehr gut, würde ich nichts dran ändern, außer das ich persönlich als Mainboar Gigabyte P45 DS4 verbauen würde. Heißt aber nicht, daß deines jetzt nichts taugt.

Zu den Gehäuselüftern: Ich müsste mich arg täuschen, aber dein Thermaltake-Gehäuse sollte bereits mindestens zwei Lüfter verbaut haben. Die reichen!

Wasserkühlung ist was für Leute mit zuviel Geld. Wenn man es hat, warum nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor kann ich persönlich den Samsung BW226 empfehlen. Habe den persönlich und kostet nur 200 Euro. Zum zocken absolut okay. Keine Schlieren, auch bei schnellen Spielen.
Zum Fernsehen natürlich ungeeignet, da TN-Panel und stark blickwinkelabhängig.

Ram würde ich auf jedenfall auch gleich 4 GB nehmen, auch wenn du vorerst nur ein 32 bit System fährst, wovon ich mal ausgehe. Der kostet ja kaum was immo.

Betriebssystem natürlich Vista Premium, alles andere wäre Schwachsinn, bei dem Rechner und einer DirectX10-Graka.


----------



## HeaD87 (14. August 2008)

die hd4870x2 ist nur für leute zu empfehlen die auf brachiale power stehen und denen der rest egal ist
vorteile ist eigentlich nur die wirklich heftige leistung die diese grafikkarte besitzt, nachteile sind vor allem das sie unter last bis zu 65dB laut wird, bis zu 92° grad warm wird und es mikroruckler gibt
der stromverbrauch ist egal, wer sich scho sone teure graka leisten kann, dem ist der stromverbrauch auch egal


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> der stromverbrauch ist egal, wer sich scho sone teure graka leisten kann, dem ist der stromverbrauch auch egal



Sorry, für die vielleicht ungerechtfertigte Anschuldigung. Aber diese Sätze hört man im allgemeinen nur von Leuten, die noch bei Mami wohnen und nicht so ganz wissen, was sich da im Monat zusammen läppert.
Auch wenn ich Geld für eine Grafikkarte diesen Formats hätte, so interessiert mich der Stromverbrauch dennoch bis zu einer gewissen Hinsicht.

Und gemessen an der Tatsache, daß die Grafikkarte laut Tests eben nur in manchen Spielen ihre Power ausspielen kann, lässt den Stromverbrauch noch um einiges mehr relativ ungerechtfertigt erscheinen.
Schau dir z.b. mal die Benchmarks von Crysis an. Brachiale Power? Wo ist sie hier? Crysis ist hier nicht das einzigste Beispiel, es gibt einige. Und solang es so ist, sehe ich nicht ein, daß mein System jenseits der 400 W aus der Dose zieht, Monitor noch garnicht mitberechnet.

GTX280 oder auch eine 4870 ATI. Unterschreib ich beides, auch wenn diese ebenso nicht meiner Erwartung bezüglich Lautstärke entsprechen. Welche man nimmt ist Glaubensfrage.
Eine 4870X2 ist meines Erachtens nach gemessen den Nachteilen, welche jene mit sich bringt, in ihrer Leistung viel zu unkonstant, als das man sie guten Gewissens empfehlen könnte.


----------



## Davip (14. August 2008)

Als Monitor würde ich nicht mehr den 226BW nehmen, sondern den LG L227WT. Der Samsung ist einfach schon angestaubt. ;D
Aber wenn ich eins mal anmerken darf, Alternate ist ja super teuer bei den Sachen in deinem Korb. 0.0


----------



## Klos1 (14. August 2008)

Alternate war schon immer teuer. Bester Shop in meinen Augen ist Hoh.de. Wenns um die Preise geht, immer vorn mit dabei. Super Bewertungen, persönlich auch nur gute Erfahrungen und gebrauchte, bzw.
schon geöffnete Ware wird als solche auch ausgeschrieben und etwas billiger gemacht, was wahrlich auch nicht bei allen Online-Shops der Fall ist.


----------



## Happyfriend (14. August 2008)

Alternate war und wird auch immer so teuer bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die teile soltes du so einzeln bei i-nem normalen Shop ob online oder in deiner nähe kaufen.
Ps: Der Pc is perfekt ^^


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2008)

_Ui hier hat sich ja noch was getan *g* 
Danke für die Tipps mit den Bildschirmen und der Graka - ich werd bei der 280 bleiben , soll endlich mal was ordentliches werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja , ich hab bei mir in der nähe JE-Computers und K-M deshalb dacht ich mir , vllt lieber ausm inet.. hmm.. _


----------



## Davip (15. August 2008)

Mindfactory wäre bestimmt noch etwas günstiger und ist aber trotzdem einer der "Edelshops".


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2008)

_Na dann schau ich da doch gleich mal rein *g*

edith : habs bei mindfactory auch mal zusammengestellt - kommt auf den gleichen preis :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (15. August 2008)

Schau mal bei Hoh.de, sehr guter Shop, wie schon mal gesagt nur gute Erfahrungen:


 Mein Warenkorb
Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 Red Scorpion (Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2)
Art.Nr.:132153     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	34,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
34,90  &#8364;
Mushkin 4096MB Kit XP2-6400 PC2-6400U CL4 (996580)
Art.Nr.:130545     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	80,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
80,90  &#8364;
Enermax MODU82+ 525W ATX 2.2 (EMD525AWT)
Art.Nr.:135558     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	89,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
89,90  &#8364;
Thermaltake Shark Midi-Tower, Schwarz, VA7000BWA
Art.Nr.:108087     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	109,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
109,90  &#8364;
Samsung SH-S223F SATA schwarz bulk (BEBE)
Art.Nr.:136221     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	27,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
27,90  &#8364;
Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic Bulk (30SB046000000)
Art.Nr.:117785     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	51,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
51,90  &#8364;
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB SATAII 16MB
Art.Nr.:132337     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	55,07 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
55,07  &#8364;
ASUS P5Q-E, P45 (90-MIB4J0-G0EAY00Z)
Art.Nr.:135464     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	114,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
114,90  &#8364;
Gigabyte GTX 280 1024MB PCIe 2.0
Art.Nr.:136586     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 4-7 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	351,80 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
351,80  &#8364;
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 4x 2.83GHz 2x 6MB BOX
Art.Nr.:139401     Im Wagen seit:  15.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	258,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
258,90  &#8364;

Da würde es auf 1176 kommen im Gegensatz zu den 1290, die ich bei alternate errechnet habe, wenn ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe. Habe allerdings anderen Speicher verwendet.
Der ist zwar teurer als deiner, aber auch besser, hat CL4. Und du kommst trotzdem billiger weg.

Ausserdem wäre bei Hoh.de auch gerade eine Asus Gtx280 für 300 Euro lieferbar. Die war schon beim Kunden und wurde aber wieder zurückgeschickt. Keine Mängel! Habe da auch schon öfters
Sachen gekauft, die schon mal beim Kunden waren, ist viel billiger. Andere Shops, will hier keine Namen nennen, schreiben das nicht mal aus und verkaufen wieder als neu.

Würdest du also noch die Asus nehmen, dann wärst du bei 1120 Euro ca. und das wie gesagt, mit besseren Arbeitsspeicher

Dein Gehäuse hab ich mir auch nochmal angesehen. Genau wie ich es vermutet hatte, sind dort schon zwei Gehäuselüfter integriert.

Edit: sehe gerade, habe die zweite Festplatte nicht mitgenommen, also doch nochmal 55 Euro drauf.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Super , danke dir :-)
Na dann schau ich da doch gleich mal rein *g*
Und 2 Lüfter schon drin? Suuper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , meine Kiste hier wird dauernt zu heiss >_<

Danke für die müh..

mfg painschkes :-)_


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

Ich würde dir bei dem Budget von der gebrauchten Grafikkarte abraten , die 50€ mehr würde ich in eine richtige fabrikneue investieren.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht , aber so bei hoh reinzuschaun , reicht ja auch erstmal..

Ich bin ein wenig ängstlich was Internetshops angeht.. habe meinen jetztigen PC von einem , und hatte nur Ärger.. (Kaputtes Netzteil , Kaputte Graka etc etc).. 

Deshalb weiss ich immernoch nicht wo ich nun "zuschlagen" soll >_<_


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

Hardwareversand.de

Wenn was kaputt ist , holen die das kostenlos ab oder du kannst das kostenlos verschicken. Turboschnelle Lieferung und die besten Preise. 


Allerdings würde ich nur Sachen bestellen die verfügbar sind sonst wartest du ewig..


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Nur Hardwareversand , oder gibts auch noch andere? :-)_


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nur Hardwareversand , oder gibts auch noch andere? :-)_



Alternate aber der ist ziemlich überteuert und ich weiß nicht ob die nen Abholservice haben aber die ham ne flotte Lieferung.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Naja , wenn ich ihn kaufe , weiss ich das er irgendwann kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gehts nur darum FALLS etwas sein sollte.. das ich da ne absicherung habe :-)_


----------



## Davip (16. August 2008)

Seit wann hat HWV nen Abholservice?
Du kannst in den ersten 14 Tagen das per UPS Retour schicken ...

Btw., welchen Einsatzzweck hat der Computer?
Ich würde sonst auch erstmal gucken, wie der Onboardsound ist (mir reichen die völlig, aber ich höre auch nur selten Musik laut) und dann die Soundkarte beim günstigsten Shop bestellen.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Zum Spielen :-)_

_
Edit : Naja , bei der Preisklasse des PC´s brauch ich jetzt nicht wirklich auf die Soundkarte schauen.. _


----------



## Davip (16. August 2008)

Man könnte sich ja auch überlegen, günstiger zu kaufen und den dann in einem Jahr über eBay zu verscherbeln und wieder einen neuen zu kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Schwachsinn , sry.. aber ist einfach so.. wenn kaufen , dann richtig.

Sag mal , xFraqx - kannst du mir das alles bei hardwareversand mal raussuchen? irgendwie find ich da einige sache nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und falls du alles haben solltest , mal den Endpreiss dazu schreiben? 

Danke :-)_


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Seit wann hat HWV nen Abholservice?
> Du kannst in den ersten 14 Tagen das per UPS Retour schicken ...
> 
> Btw., welchen Einsatzzweck hat der Computer?
> Ich würde sonst auch erstmal gucken, wie der Onboardsound ist (mir reichen die völlig, aber ich höre auch nur selten Musik laut) und dann die Soundkarte beim günstigsten Shop bestellen.



Ich zitiere mal kurz aus dem Retourenblatt was man bei jeder Lieferung bekommt :

[...] Sollten sie per UPS bestellt haben, können sie mit UPS unter der Rufnummer 0800/8826630 einen kostenlosen Abholtermin vereinbaren.[...]



> Sag mal , xFraqx - kannst du mir das alles bei hardwareversand mal raussuchen? irgendwie find ich da einige sache nicht?



Sicher doch , Moment. 

Hier :


C2Q Q9550 Boxed
Asus P5Q Pro
4096 MB Kit OCZ ReaperX
NZXT Apollo ohne Netzteil orange
Corsair TX750W 
XFX Geforce 280GTX _( Oder HD4870X2 wenn sie mal da verfügbar wird.. )_
Samsung 750GB 32MB Cache
Samsung DVD Rom
Zusammenbau

~ 1100&#8364; + Vista 64 Bit + Monitor.

Kommt überhaupt übertakten in Frage ? Dann würde ich das P5Q Deluxe und dazu nen DDR2-1066er Ram tun.


----------



## Davip (16. August 2008)

Ja, aber ein Abholservice seitens Hardwareversand ist es ja eigentlich nicht. Sie bezahlen halt einfach das Zurückschicken.


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

Zurückschicken wird auch bezahlt..


----------



## Davip (16. August 2008)

Steht da doch. Und das P5Q Deluxe nur wegen des Übertaktens zu empfehlen erinnert eher an das Verhalten eines Verkäufers, als an das einer Kaufberatung. Mit dem P5Q Pro kann er den hoch genug takten.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Nein getacktet soll nicht werden , einfach nur so wie er ist :-)
Moniter erstmal nicht , folgt später.. :-)

Also 1100€ und er ist "loslegefertig" bei mir?_


----------



## Davip (16. August 2008)

Wozu wollt ihr ihm teuren Übertakterspeicher andrehen, wenn er nicht übertakten will?
Nimm den RAM für 59&#8364; <<4096MB-KIT DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5>>, da sparst du nochmal 30&#8364;.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_thumbs up - will antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

Ja kannst du so bestellen. 

Der Zusammenbau ist wirklich exzellent. Ich kann dir mal nen Foto posten von dem PC von meinem Freund , der hat den da zusammenbauen lassen. Ich konnte den sofort einschalten , dann hat er mich nach einer Boot DVD gefragt , XP Installation ging echt flott. 

Foto coming soon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Oki , ich warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du siehst , 20€ die man sich echt gönnen sollte.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Ohja , das stimmt.. 1a - schön platz für die warme luft *g*_


----------



## xFraqx (16. August 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ohja , das stimmt.. 1a - schön platz für die warme luft *g*_



Naja gut liegt vielleicht auch an den Komponenten. Aber vorallem die zusammengebunden Kabel machen einen guten Eindruck. So ziemlich jedes Kabel sitzt sehr straff und ist mit 2 Kabelbindern fixiert *g*


----------



## Davip (16. August 2008)

Der Stromstecker vom Gehäuselüfter, oder wovon der ist, sollte da aber nicht auf dem Board liegen (Bild2).
Außerdem ist die Kamera ziemlich schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte nimm den günstigeren RAM, der andere ist einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2008)

_Ich bleib bei dem Ram - und gut ist.. und werde warscheinlich auch bei hardwareversand kaufen , schaut einfach gut aus , auch mit dem rückschick"angebot"

danke für die hilfe / beratung klos und xFragx _


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

Ja, wenn man unbedingt mehr Geld für gleiche Leistung ausgeben möchte ...


----------



## xFraqx (17. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man unbedingt mehr Geld für gleiche Leistung ausgeben möchte ...



Wenn man umbedingt beim RAM sparen möchte...


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

Man sollte da sparen, wo man kann, und wo man keinen Nachteil erfährt.


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2008)

_Joa so ist das alles - ich stell mir das ganze jetzt nochmal für mich bei hardwareversand zusammen , und gut ist :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2008)

Hardwareversand.de ist auch ein Shop, wo du bedenkenlos bestellen kannst. Kann das nur bestätigen. Hatte da mal eine MSI-Karte bestellt, welche defekt war. Nach zwei Wochen war wie vereinbart das Geld wieder auf dem Konto. Also auch im Gewährleistungsfall gute Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gemacht. Der PC-Zusammenbau ist aber einfach nur Standard, so wirst du ihn auch bei fast jeden anderen Shop bekommen.
Kann da nichts besonderes erkennen, ausser das Minimum, was man von jemanden der Ahnung hat erwarten würde. Bei One bekommst ihn sogar noch um einiges schöner verlegt.

Aber wie gesagt, bei Hardwareversand machst du trotzdem meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch. Auch preislich sind sie sehr attraktiv. Würde aber trotzdem bei den 2 Festplatten a 500 MB bleiben, anstatt eine 750er zu nehmen. Allein schon wegen der späteren Option einen Raid einzurichten.


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2008)

_Ja 2 Festplatten wollt ich sowieso haben , mal nen wenig ordnung *g*

Gut , dann wird die wahl wohl auf Hardwareversand fallen :-)

Danke für eure Beratung , und wenn ich fragen hab , seht ihr den Thread ja einfach wieder oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

Schreib deine entgültige Zusammenstellung hier aber noch einmal rein.


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2008)

_Jup , wird gemacht :-)_


----------



## xFraqx (17. August 2008)

Mein Vorschlag immer noch :

C2Q Q9550 Boxed
Asus P5Q (Pro)
4GB Corsair ReaperX DDR2800 Kit
2x 500GB Samsung 32MB Cache
LG 16x DVD Rom
HD4870X2 oder GTX280

+ Betriebssystem und Monitor biste da bei 1500€.


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2008)

_Joa sowas wirds auch sein , ausser der bildschirm , der passt leider nichmehr ins budget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


_Graka - 280GTX :-)_


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2008)

_Hm leider find ich einige sachen nicht bei hardwareversand , wollte mir das mal zusammen stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

Es bringt aber viel mehr sich alle 2 Jahre einen PC für 600-700&#8364; zu kaufen, als einmal einen für 1500&#8364;. Der Unterschied zwischen meinem 850&#8364; System im Beispielthread und deinem für 1200&#8364; mit GTX280 ist sehr gering.


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm leider find ich einige sachen nicht bei hardwareversand , wollte mir das mal zusammen stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mmh dann nimm halt paar andere Sachen dazu mom ich schau mal wie das bei hardwareversand so aussieht^^


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2008)

Ist doch fast alles da Grafikkarte hab ich keine von Gigabyte gefunden. Die Marke ist aber auch völlig scheiß ega.
Die haben bisher noch alle den Referenzkühler und ansonsten haben sie vielleicht leichte Unterschiede im Zubehör.
Also völlig belanglos, ausser irgendeine Firma hätte jetzt ein Spiel beigelegt, welches du unbedingt haben willst.

Die von mir ausgewählte MSI, welche auch nicht teuerer ist als deine Gigabyte ist zum Beispiel ab Werk übertaktet.
Also nimm doch einfach die.

Zum Netzteil: Hab ich deines auch nicht gefunden, aber nimm doch einfach das BQuiet. Das hab ich selber schon bei nem Kumpel verbaut. Es ist super leise, sehr effizient und reicht für dich aus. Ausserdem hat es sogar Kabelmanagement dabei Also mit dem machst du nichts falsch, glaub mir

Speicher hab ich deine auch nicht gefunden, aber die Mushkin sind meiner Meinung nach eh besser
Kannst du auch guten Gewissens kaufen. Auf die 10 Euro hin oder her kommt es in dieser Preisklasse wohl auch nicht an. Und die von dir ausgewählten Geil hatten glaub nur CL5. Die hier haben Timings von 4-4-4-12. Habe diese bei mir auch verbaut und bin sehr zu frieden.

Und der Rest ist alles so vorhanden wie du es wolltest. Preis lag nun glaub bei ca. 1230 insgesamt, plus die 20 Euro für den Einbau, du willst ja glaub nicht selber zusammenbauen. Also so würde ich ihn bestellen davon abgesehen, daß ich noch ein anderes Mainboard verbauen würde, was aber nicht heißt, daß deins hier schlecht ist. Ist eben auch zu einen gewissen Grad Geschmackssache.

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 boxed, 12MB, LGA775, 64bit
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	verfügbar ab 19.08.2008	259,80 € 		259,80 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
4096MB-Kit Mushkin XP2-6400, CL4
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	77,94 € 		77,94 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
ASUS P5Q-E, Sockel 775 Intel P45, ATX
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	119,18 € 		119,18 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
MSI N280GTX-T2D1G-OC, 1024MB, GDDR3, PCI-Express
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich.	360,99 € 		360,99 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
Thermaltake Shark schwarz VA7000BWA ohne Netzteil
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	109,89 € 		109,89 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
NEC Opti AD7201A bulk schwarz
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	27,49 € 		27,49 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
ATX-Netzteil BE Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 550Watt
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	86,89 € 		86,89 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
Xigmatek HDT-RS1283 Heatpipe Cooler - Red Scorpion Edition
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	31,10 € 		31,10 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
WD Caviar SE16 500GB SATA II 16MB
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	53,89 € 		53,89 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Music (bulk) - 30SB046000000
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich.	52,16 € 		52,16 € 	[Artikel entfernen


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

Eine 4870er kostet 160&#8364; weniger als die GTX280 und ist sehr ähnlich schnell.
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_benchmarks

Die GTX280 würde ich höchstens empfehlen, wenn sie vielleicht 50&#8364; mehr als die 4870er kostet, aber mit 160&#8364; mehr ist sie einfach zu TEUER.


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2008)

Er will aber unbedingt eine Geforce, hat er ja ausdrücklich gesagt. Kann ich ihn auch nicht verübeln, denn auch ich habe gerade was Treiber angeht mit Nvidia auch eine bessere Erfahrung gemacht.

Zu den beiden Katen:

Die GTX ist schon ein gutes Stück schneller. Das ist einfach Fakt, ich lese sämtliche Benchmarks rauf und runter, es lässt sich einfach nicht abstreiten. Rechtfertigen kann der Performancesprung den Mehrpreis von 160 Euro nicht, da gebe ich dir recht. Desweiteren ist sie im idle ein gutes Stück sparsamer und unter Last nehmen sie sich nicht viel, siehe Tests. Jaja, die Treiber bei Ati werden es noch richten, aber da warten wir doch erstmal ab, bis es soweit ist
Desweiteren hat sie 1024 MB Ram, was dir bei Spielen wie Aoc auch ein gutes Stück Performace bringt, siehe Benchmark. Ich weiß das Ati mit dem Speicher etwas sorgfältiger umgeht, im Falle eines Aoc bringt das aber auch nichts. Und weitere Spiele werden kommen. Klar gibt es demnächst auch die Ati mit 1 Gb Speicher, aber dann wird der Preisunterschied auch keine 160 Euro mehr betragen.

Zur Ati: Klar besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis und die neuere Technik. Wobei Assasins Creed uns gezeigt hat, was das DirectX10.1 im Augenblick wert ist. Auf einmal war es ganz schnell wieder verschwunden mit einer Begründung seitens der Software-Firma, die ich persönlich zumindest mehr als anzweifle. Ich glaube solang Nvidia nicht auch auf den Zug mit aufspringt, wird dir das Feature erstmal nichts bringen. Dafür ist Nvidia zu mächtig. 

Gemeinsame Schwächen: Lüfter sind bei beide Karten einfach viel zu laut und für empfindliche Ohren eine Beleidigung.

Am Ende bleibt also zu sagen, es ist eine Glaubensfrage, welche Karte man nimmt. Das ist meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

Eine Glaubensfrage, die mit 160&#8364; Preisunterschied und sehr ähnlicher Leistung, eigentlich nur eine Fanboyfrage ist. Besonders in hohen Auflösungen mit viel AA und AF, ist die 4870 extrem nah an der GTX280.


----------



## xFraqx (17. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Eine Glaubensfrage, die mit 160€ Preisunterschied und sehr ähnlicher Leistung, eigentlich nur eine Fanboyfrage ist. Besonders in hohen Auflösungen mit viel AA und AF, ist die 4870 extrem nah an der GTX280.



QFT ..

Aber die 4870X2 wischt mit der GTX280 einfach den Boden auf. Naja mal sehen wann die GTX280X2 rauskommt , dann sehen wir ja welcher Chip letztendlich besser ist ^^


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2008)

_Hey hier hat sich ja mal wieder was getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleib bei der 280GTX und gut ist , danke für die zusammenstellung Klos - das wird er denk ich sein :-)_


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

Von der wirds bestimmt keine X2 geben. Der Chip ist viel zu groß und teuer und heiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Von der wirds bestimmt keine X2 geben. Der Chip ist viel zu groß und teuer und heiß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieser Fanboy-Quatsch hat ja wieder kommen müssen. Aber nun kann ich dich wenigstens gleich mal so in etwa einordnen und weiß, daß ich dich eigentlich garnicht weiter beachten brauche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich mich mit Kindern unterhalten will, dann geh ich zu einer Freundin von mir, die hat tagsüber einen Hort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich tendiere immer zu jener Karte, welche mir als besser erscheint. Ob das Nvidia ist, oder auch Ati ist mir dabei völlig egal. Wie bereits erwähnt hatte ich in meiner Vergangenheit, von beiden Firmen Karten verbaut. 
Persönlich würde für mich im Moment sogar auch eine 4870er in Frage kommen, hätte ich derzeit Bedarf an einer neuen Karte. Auch wenn mir diverse Diskussionen aktueller Besitzer von den neuen Ati-Karten zu denken geben.

Die angesprochene X2 ist natürlich schneller, wäre auch traurig, wenn das nicht so wäre. Es sind zwei Karten.
Trotzdem ist sie 
- lauter, als alles andere
- frisst Strom ohne Ende
- hat immer noch Mikroruckler, wenn auch reduziert
- und kann die Performace nur in bestimmten Titeln ausspielen

während sie in anderen auch desöfteren hinter der GTX280 zurück bleibt.

Ich persönliche halte bislang noch nichts von diesen Sandwichkarten. Eine solche wird es bestimmt auch bald von Nvidia geben. Der GT200b steht bereits vor der Tür. Aber auch eine solche würde ich mir persönlich nie im Leben kaufen.

P.S. Auch die Ati wird verdammt heiß. Das einzigste, was Nvidia im Moment wirklich daran hindert, eine Sandwichkarte aufzulegen, ist aktuell die Größe. Aber man kann wohl darauf warten, bis ein entsprechend
geschrumpfter Sandwich-Pendant von Nivida erscheint. 

Von mir aus kann sie aber ruhig aus bleiben, daß mit der Performance-Krone ist Sache zwischen Nvidia und Ati und berührt mich nicht im geringsten.

So Far!


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2008)

_Endlich mal jemand der das ausgesprochen hat was ich auch schon dachte , danke Klos! :-)
(Meine den angesprochen "Kindergarten")


Ich danke dir nochmal für die zusammenstellung - und ich werd bei der 280GTX bleiben._


----------



## claet (18. August 2008)

Also ich finde davips Argumentation ziemlich schlüssig ..

Wer 160&#8364; mehr ausgibt weil eine Karte ihm "besser" gefällt (ohne Argumente) .. was für ein Stichwort soll einem da sonst einfallen?

Gut, gegen die x2 hast du Argumente gebracht. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es Tatsache, dass die 4870 bei annähernd gleicher Leistung 160&#8364; weniger kostet.. ich sag da nur mal ganz kurz und knapp: lol

Ich war früher auch großer Nvidia Fan, aber unter den aktuellen Begebenheiten ist Nvidia unkaufbar in meinen Augen.
Und dass du auch abwägst und kein Fanboy bist, das widerlegst du hier ziemlich eindeutig!

[edit]
Mir fällt grade auf, dass du (Klos) auch derjenige bist, der in nem anderen Thread sagt eine 4850 wäre unsagbar laut .. also kommt bei dir auch noch absolutes Unwissen hinzu!


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

Desweiteren hat er auch gegen den von mir zitierten Satz gar nicht gegenargumentiert. Also man sollte die Zitate dann schon richtig benutzen. Ich glaube irgendwann auf Computerbase gelesen zu haben, das Nvidia mit der GTX280 keine Doppelchipkarte herausbringen wird.



> Die angesprochene X2 ist natürlich schneller, wäre auch traurig, wenn das nicht so wäre. Es sind zwei Karten.



Ist also ein Dualcore auch nicht mehr eine CPU, sondern 2? Nur weil auf einer Karte 2 Chips untergebracht werden, sind es doch nicht auf einmal 2 Karten?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Desweiteren hat er auch gegen den von mir zitierten Satz gar nicht gegenargumentiert. Also man sollte die Zitate dann schon richtig benutzen. Ich glaube irgendwann auf Computerbase gelesen zu haben, das Nvidia mit der GTX280 keine Doppelchipkarte herausbringen wird.
> 
> Jep, vom Gt200 nicht, was den Gt200b angeht, ist noch nichts entschieden. Man sollte halt auch zuende lesen.
> 
> ...



Was glaubst du, was im Endeffekt eine Grafikkarte ausmacht? Der Chip? Eine Sandwichkarte ist im Endeffekt nichts anderes als ein Crossfire-Verbund. Und wenn du wissen willst, wie eine CPU arbeitet und was einen Mehrkernprozessor von Singlecore unterscheidet, dann werde Fachinformatiker, wie auch ich es getan habe. Erkären werde ich es dir nicht, daß ist mir mit euch beiden ehrlich gesagt viel zu blöd.


----------



## claet (18. August 2008)

Is Wirtschaftsinformatik auch Recht?


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Also ich finde davips Argumentation ziemlich schlüssig ..
> 
> Wer 160€ mehr ausgibt weil eine Karte ihm "besser" gefällt (ohne Argumente) .. was für ein Stichwort soll einem da sonst einfallen?
> 
> ...



Dieses Unwissen teile ich dann mit jeder Fachzeitschrift, die jene Karte bislang getestet hat. Wie du schon sagtest: lol

Und lesen sollte man schon, bevor man blind argumentiert. Weiter oben ist eine objektive Gegenüberstellung beider Karten. Sie beruht auf Fakten, keine Karte wurde hier schön geredet.

Einen Fanboy sehe ich in dir. Sogar einen von der schlimmsten Sorte. Einer der bei der nächsten guten Nivida wahrscheinlich wieder Ati als unkaufbar bezeichnet, wenn sie nicht gegenhalten kann. Wahrscheinlich würde ich, so ich denn mal in der Historie des Forum etwas nach hinten wühlen würde, jede Menge Flames gegen Ati von dir finden. Vorrausgesetzt, du warst da schon alt genug, um dich einloggen zu können. 

So, nun könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt, für mich hat sich das hier erledigt. Der TE hat ja nun eine Richtlinie für seine Bestellung erhalten und auf Kindergarten hab ich wie gesagt keine Lust.


----------



## claet (18. August 2008)

Also deine Argumentation kann ich echt Null verstehen.

Was ist denn ein Fanboy? Jemand der guckt wo es das beste P/L Verhältnis gibt und trotzdem gute Leistung?

Oder jemand der trotz besseren Wissens was kauft weil es ihm "lieber" ist?

Natürlich werde ich irgendwann mal wieder ATI als unkaufbar bezeichnen, bin ich mir ganz sicher. Das ganze nennt sich dann Wettbewerb und Marktentwicklung. Nur was du von mir nirgends finden wirst ist etwas ala NV ist grundsätzlich scheiße oder ATI ist grundsätzlich scheiße. Es gibt immer nur Momentaufnahmen.

Bin 22 und ich weiß nicht was das mit der Diskussion zu tun hat. Aber alleine dass du jetzt mit solchen "Mitteln" kämpfen musst sagt einiges über dich aus.


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

Mal eine Rechnung. 

GTX280 => 360&#8364;
4870 => 200&#8364;

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar..._hd_4870_x2/23/

Die 4870er liegt vielleicht mal in ungünstigen Fällen 20% hinter der GTX280.
20% mehr von 200&#8364; wären, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, 40&#8364;. Die GTX 280 kostet aber 80% (160&#8364 mehr als die 4870er.

Ich persönlich achte bei Empfehlungen auch auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und nicht nur auf die gebrachte Leistung. Damit ist man als unschlüssiger Käufer immer besser beraten.



Klos schrieb:


> So, nun könnt ihr schreiben was ihr wollt, für mich hat sich das hier erledigt. Der TE hat ja nun eine Richtlinie für seine Bestellung erhalten und auf Kindergarten hab ich wie gesagt keine Lust.



Kindergarten scheint ja dein Lieblingswort in Argumentationen zu sein, wenn du dich nicht mehr rausreden willst oder es vielleicht auch nicht kannst. Aber eigentlich ist genau das ein trotziges Kinderverhalten, wenn man einfach immer nur "Das ist trotzdem so, ihr seid ja alle noch im Kindergarten" verlauten lässt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2008)

Nun komm ich nicht drum herum hier doch nochmal einen Post zu verfassen.

Was hat eine objektive Gegenüberstellung denn mit Fanboy-Gequatsche zu tun?

Lies doch mal ganz genau, was ich oben gepostet habe!

Habe ich Ati in irgendeiner Form schlecht geredet? Beruht die Aufstellung nicht ausschließlich auf Fakten?
Habe ich jemals behauptet, daß man eine Ati nicht kaufen kann?

Ich habe doch ausdrücklich geschrieben, daß der Performanceunterschied zwischen Ati und Geforce den Preisunterschied nicht rechtfertigen kann. Ich habe doch ausserdem geschrieben, daß Ati ohne Zweifel im Moment die neuere Technik hat. Was noch an Pro Nvidia bleibt, habe ich auch ausschließlich auf Fakten beruhend katalogisiert.

- weniger Strom im Idle
- aktuell mehr Ram
- ohne Zweifel schneller als eine 4870 (jedoch nicht im Verhältnis zum Mehrpreis!!!)
- nach meinen subjektiven Empfinden die besseren Treiber und hier blicke ich auf eine Erfahrung zurück, die du  als 22jähriger Student bestimmt nicht hast

Aber dennoch akzeptiere ich auch jede andere Erfahrung. Das ist jedoch meine und für mich ein ausschlaggebendes Kriterium. Ist das kein Kaufgrund? Wo ist hier jetzt irgendwelches Fanboy-Gequatsche zu sehen? Wo???
Wenn jemand immer nur Toyota gefahren hat und immer damit zufrieden war und sich zwischendurch mal für einen Opel entscheidet, der nach wenigen Monaten in der Werkstatt ist, dann wird er in Zukunft wahrscheinlich wieder zu Toyota greifen.

Das habe ich mit Glaubensfrage gemeint. Wieso muss ich mir hier dann Fanboy-Gequatsche unterstellen lassen, daß du ja nur nochmals bestätigt hast? Also schaut doch besser mal, ob eure Behauptungen wirklich begründet sind, bevor ihr mich mit genauso fragwürdigen Mitteln zum Nvidia-Fanboy abstempelt.

Desweiteren war Ati auch mit dem Vorgänger wahrlich nicht unkaufbar. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis hat angesichts der gebotenen Leistung gestimmt. Das einzigste, was wirklich fast unkaufbar war, war die 2900er. Dennoch würde ich auch hier niemanden als Fanboy bezeichnen, der sich jene Karte gekauft hat. Das ist einfach Quatsch. Auch hier können persönliche Erfahrungen einfach ausschlaggebend für einen Kauf sein. Dann nimmt man noch die technischen Fakten dazu, den Preis und entscheidet sich halt dann, ob es das einen persönlich Wert ist, gegebenenfalls auch etwas mehr zu bezahlen.

In einigen Foren habe ich viel von Usern gelesen, die mit ihrer neuen Ati bisher ganz und garnicht glücklich sind.
Gibt es von Nvidia bestimmt auch, aber ich will dir damit nur zeigen, daß nicht nur allein nackte Zahlen für einen Kauf ausschlaggebend sind. 

Soviel dazu! Wenn du mich jetzt immer noch als Fanboy siehst, dann kann ich auch nicht helfen. Fanboy einer Firma zu sein, obgleich der Tatsache, daß jede Firma im Endeffekt nur dein Geld haben will, entbehrt sich mir sowieso jedwilliger Logik. Bei mir entscheidet Produkt, Preis UND Erfahrung mit der einzelnen Firma.

Und gerade als angehender Wirtschaftsinformatiker solltest du das wissen. Denn dieser Beruf beinhaltet im späteren Leben nun mal mehr Wirtschaft als Technik. Wie eine CPU aufgebaut ist lernt man auch da. Mit deinem technischen Wissen wirst du aber hinter jedem erfahrenen Fachinformatiker, egal ob Anwendungsentwickler oder auch Systemintegrator erstmal nicht mithalten können. Und sollte sich das ändern, wärst du als Wirtschaftsinformatiker zweckentfremdet, was natürlich auch sein kann. Dieses Bild zeigt sich mir zumindest bei uns in der Firma, in der wir einige Wirtschaftsinformatiker beschäftigen. Aber großes technisches Wissen ist auch nicht der Anspruch, der an den Wirtschaftsinformatiker gestellt wird. Zumindest nicht bei uns in der Firma und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß wir so eigen sind. Vielmehr bist du bei uns der Dolmetscher, der das Geschwafel der BWL'ler in einer teschnischen Spec beschreibt, so das die Systemintegratoren wissen, welche Anforderungen an das Netzwerk gestellt werden und ich weiß, was ich im Endeffekt zu programmieren habe. 

Soviel zu deiner Frage, die wie ich weiß natürlich nicht als ernsthaft zu interpretieren war. 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## HeaD87 (18. August 2008)

die gtx280 gibts schon ab 319 euro -> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a344252.html


----------



## painschkes (18. August 2008)

_Danke für´s raussuchen HeaD87 - aber da ich mir einen PC in so einer preisklasse kaufe - sind mir die 50€ unterschied ziemlich wurscht.


Klos - ich bedanke mich nochmal für die hilfe - und lass die beiden einfach weiter rein schreiben , mich erfreut es - da mein thread immer wieder nach oben rutscht :-)


mfg painschkes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Mal eine Rechnung.
> 
> GTX280 => 360€
> 4870 => 200€
> ...


 
Auch für dich nochmal der Verweis auf obigen Post und ebenfalls die Anmerkung, daß solltest du es jetzt immer noch nicht verstehen, ich dir leider auch nicht mehr helfen kann.

Kindergarten ist mitnichten mein Lieblingswort, aber allein schon durch deine Wortwahl "Fanboy" kann man auf dein Alter schließen. Mit deinen Kommentaren hast du dich leider selber in diese Sparte gesteckt und das ohne mein Zutun. Man sollte halt nicht von sich auf andere schließen und auch mal bedenken, daß man es hier evtl. mit Leuten zu tun hat, die das 30igste Lebensjahr längst überschritten haben. Und da kann man das hier allseits beliebte Fanboy-Geseier ruhig mal stecken lassen und versuchen vernünftig zu diskutieren, wenn diesem ganzen Kindergarten (ups, da war es schon wieder) ein objektiver Vergleich voraus ging. 

Und von was ich mich hier rausreden soll, weißt du vermutlich selber nicht. Was du hier im letzten Absatz verlauten lässt, darüber kann ich nur lachen, weil es in der Form niemals stattgefunden hat.


----------



## claet (18. August 2008)

Danke dass du mir erläuterst was ich zu tun habe, aber das tue ich hier im Betrieb jeden Tag.

Dass ich nicht das Fachwissen wie ein Fachinformatiker hab ist klar. Das wollte ich auch nicht aussagen. Aber da du ja offenbar mit deinem Titel bezwecken wolltest, dass wir uns deinem überlegenem Wissen ergeben, wollte ich dir damit nur sagen, dass ich auch "ein wenig" Ahnung von der Materie habe. 

Dein letzter Post klingt (von den ganzen Beleidigungen an uns und den Lobgesängen an dich abgesehen) eigentlich ganz vernünftig und das ist auch eine Grundlage auf der ich mit dir Diskutieren könnte (wo ich lang schon keinen Bock mehr zu hab). Aber alles was davor kam war einfach an der Sache vorbei.

Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Gepöbel hier. Ich für meinen Teil reiß mich jetzt zusammen und bitte um das Gleiche.


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Kindergarten ist mitnichten mein Lieblingswort, aber allein schon durch deine Wortwahl "Fanboy" kann man auf dein Alter schließen. Mit deinen Kommentaren hast du dich leider selber in diese Sparte gesteckt und das ohne mein Zutun. Man sollte halt nicht von sich auf andere schließen und auch mal bedenken, daß man es hier evtl. mit Leuten zu tun hat, die das 30igste Lebensjahr längst überschritten haben. Und da kann man das hier allseits beliebte Fanboy-Geseier ruhig mal stecken lassen und versuchen vernünftig zu diskutieren, wenn diesem ganzen Kindergarten (ups, da war es schon wieder) ein objektiver Vergleich voraus ging.


Das Wort Fanboy habe ich mir ja nicht ausgedacht, aber es ist dafür ein echter Begriff für diese Leute, die spezielle Marken ohne Rücksicht auf Preis und gebotene Leistung bevorzugen.


----------



## Fornix (18. August 2008)

Was anderes: Klos, hast du Links zu den Berichten von unzufriedenen HD48x0 Usern?

P.S.: Ich hab euch alle gleich lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (18. August 2008)

Unzufriedene HD4800er User gibts zu hauf weil dir irgendwelche Hyper Ohren haben die 20 DbA raushören können und in jedem Spiel wohl auf der Suche nach Mikrorucklern sind..


----------



## Fornix (18. August 2008)

Aha, die SLI für +2 fps Fraktion?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2008)

Alles was ich geschrieben habe und was auf einmal vernünftig klingt, hatte ich weiter oben eigentlich genau in gleicher Form geschrieben, wenn auch nicht so ausführlich. Die Folge war Fanboy und absolute Unwissenheit, wenn ich daran erinnern darf. Angepöpelt wurde ich meiner Meinung nach zu erst. Das da dann Kontra kommt sollte klar sein.

Ich wollte mich hier nie irgendwie hervorheben, aber der Einwurf "reicht Wirtschaftsinformatiker auch" klang meiner Meinung nach sehr überheblich. Von irgendwelchen Lobgesängen kann ich in meinen Posts auch nichts erkennen.

Provozierend klang meiner Meinung nach auch der Einwurf "nur weil es zwei Chips sind, sind es auch zwei Karten?".

Das eine X2 physisch gesehen keine zwei Karten sind, ist mir auch klar. Bei zwei Chips läuft es aber nun mal im Endeffekt darauf hinaus. 

Und das es genug Gründe gibt, auch die "augenscheinlich schlechtere" Karte zu kaufen, habe ich bereits aufgezeigt.

Hast du früher jeden Käufer einer Ati auch als Fanboy geflamed? Nur weil Geforce augenscheinlich der bessere Kauf war?

Das Leute damals mit ihren Kauf das schwächere Glied, nämlich Ati, unterstützt haben und damit vielleicht merklich dazu beigetragen haben, daß Ati genug finanzielle Mittel hatte, eine solch gute Karte zu entwickeln, daß könnte ein weiterer absolut akzeptabler Kaufgrund sein, an dem es nichts auszusetzen gäbe. Ein Grund, warum eine GTX280 nun für 330 Euro zu haben ist.

Und jetzt? Fanboy? Keine Ahnung? Absolut unwissend? Ich denke nicht.

Desweiteren wurden hier Rückschlüsse auf meine Person getroffen, nur weil ich dich für was beschuldigt habe, was du genau hier in diesem Thread getan hast. Du bezeichnest Leute als Fanboy ohne die genauen Hintergründe eines Kaufes zu beleuchten. Du könntest es ja nichtmal, denn es gibt soviele, von denen einige bei genauerer Betrachtung verständlich sind. Obiger wäre so einer. Wieso sollte ich dir dieses Verhalten also nicht in Zukunft auch unterstellen, wo du es genau hier doch so deutlich zeigst? 

Einer der jetzt alle Geforce-Käufer als Fanboy bezeichnet, der wird das gleiche wieder machen, wenn im nächsten Jahr eine GTX350 jede Ati in den Schatten stellt. Dann werden wieder alle Ati-Käufer in die Fanboy-Ecke gestopft, ohne die Kaufargumente genauer zu betrachen.

Sorry, daß ist nicht der Grundstein einer vernünftigen Diskussion, welche von euch so provozierend eingeleitet wurde.

P.S. nein, ich habe leider keine Links, aber glaube mir, daß ganze greife ich mir nicht aus der Luft. Wenn du danach googelst, dann wirst du entsprechende Diskussionen finden. Natürlich nicht nur Kontra Ati, sondern auch Geforce. 
Über den Wahrheitsgehalt kann man sich natürlich immer streiten, solange man es nicht besser weiß.


----------



## claet (18. August 2008)

Kannst du dir vllt mal das "Du" abgewöhnen wenn du mit 2 Leuten sprichst?

Ich weiß nie in welchem Absatz du mich meinst und in welchem nicht.

Dass ich Wirtschaftsinformatiker bin hab ich erst erwähnt nachdem du mit Fachinformatiker rumgeprollt hast.

Und ansonsten hab ich dir nix mehr zu entgegnen, hab da kein Bock mehr drauf. Natürlich hast du das Gefühl zuerst angepöbelt worden zu sein, aber ich seh das bisi anders. Aber offenbar hast du es nicht nötig auf meine Beschwichtigungen einzugehen und machst lieber weiter. Fein .. bitteschön, aber ohne mich.

Tschö mit ö

[edit]
sehr reifes Verhalten übrigens .. Körper 30, Geist?


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr worauf ich antworten soll, da ich nicht weiß, was er mir an Kopf zu werfen versucht und was den anderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem habe ich dich hier nie als Fanboy bezeichnet, Klos.


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_push (wegen neuer bearbeitung)

und diesmal bitte keine flames *g*_


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_nochmal up - ist wirklich wichtig dass ich das weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

wenn ich das hier so lese kommt es mir eher vor wie als würde sich der te darüber freuen wie sich hier ein paar member gegenseitig die haare vom kopf reißen .... womit ich keinen der leute die sich hier ausgelassen haben auf den schlipps treten möchte


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_das is schon ne weile her - ich hab nen neuen pc auf der anfangsseite reingestellt und will wissen ob der nu ok is , nur keiner meldet sich >_<

säcke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Êranu (3. September 2008)

[EHM kleiner hinweiss microrukler treten ledigtlich auf wenn mann ein sli oder crossfire verbund nimmt...sprich eine x 2 von ati oder nvidia sich einbaut....dies trit auch nur danna auf wenn die fps unter einen bestimmten wert  unterschriten wird dann wird dieser microrukler als störend empfunden....

für die jenigen die meinen karten laut und bla bla bla haut wasserkühlung drauf und stille ist oder machts passiv...

grafikkarten tip...entweder ATI hd 4850 oder nvidia gtx 260 die reichen alle mal aus für alle belangen....
cpu tip nimmste nen e 8600 und hast dein spass...wo zu quad wenns eh kein richtiges prog bzw spiel giebt das den qx ausnutzen kann.....


und nu weiter mit discusion

edit:

nimm bitte anstadt ner 1tb platte liebr zwei 500 gb oder doch lieber gleich 3 oder 4 320 gb platten so kannste wenigstens auch daten verlust ausgleichen wenn die platte mal abrauchen sollte preise bei 320 gb liegen bei ca 50 euro


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_Ich wart noch auf andere Meinungen - danke._


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_Klos , XFragX etc wo seid ihr ? :-( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

es wurde doch alles gesagt .. soll ich jetzt nochmal betonen, dass ich die Graka unsinnig find?

ich glaube, das ist klar geworden xD


----------



## Makalvian (3. September 2008)

da er ja nur seine lieblinge hören will kann er ja auch ne pm schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Grad erst gesehen , nimm 4GB und dazu Win Vista home premium.
> 
> Würde dir 1 Gehäuselüfter empfehlen.






HeaD87 schrieb:


> 4gb ram und vista home premium 64bit holen, sonst passt alles


Na dann - happy laggin.


----------



## claet (3. September 2008)

David, hättest du dafür vllt auch eine, am besten noch fundierte, Begründung?

Ich find 4GB auch nicht notwendig. Aber wenn ich neu kaufen würde, würd ichs
genauso wie von HeaD und xFraqx genannt machen. Wenn du es anders siehst,
okay, aber dann begründe auch bitte! 

Und deine Signatur find ich auch auch gewagt..
Man muss ja niemanden mögen nur weil er einen "Posten" inne hat, aber Hass
ist doch etwas ziemlich übertrieben wie ich finde. Das grenzt ja fast schon
an persönliche Beleidigung..


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_leute - schaut ihr mal aufs datum? der pc auf der ersten seite wurde von mir *HEUTE NEU* dazugeaddet - ich möchte dafür antworten._


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> David, hättest du dafür vllt auch eine, am besten noch fundierte, Begründung?
> 
> Ich find 4GB auch nicht notwendig. Aber wenn ich neu kaufen würde, würd ichs
> genauso wie von HeaD und xFraqx genannt machen. Wenn du es anders siehst,
> ...


Ich kann Dir keine genauen technischen Hintergründe erklären, nur die Erfahrung aus der Praxis mit einem ähnlich aufgebauten Rechner.
Vista ist einfach, ob nun mit 4GB oder 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, einfach ein absoluter FPS-Fresser, auch ohne das hässliche neue Aero-Design.

Fundiertes Wissen kann ich Dir leider nicht anbieten, da ich Winzigweich boykottiere und das OS mit dem Pinguin benutze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _leute - schaut ihr mal aufs datum? der pc auf der ersten seite wurde von mir *HEUTE NEU* dazugeaddet - ich möchte dafür antworten._


Bitte etwas ungenauer.


----------



## Knöchi (3. September 2008)

schaut doch gut aus painschkes.. würd gern auch sowas haben.
die Power reicht auf jedenfall für dieses Jahrzehnt^^

mal so ne Frage zu dem ganzen.. spielt Geld bei dir eine Rolle? also hast du dir ein Limit gesetzt?


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_Naja hab gespart , bissl gearbeitet etc.. und bin bei ca. 1300€ angelangt :-)

Jahrzehnt denk ich nicht , wird aber ne weile reichen *g*

Und @ David - der PC der auf der ersten Seite im ersten Post steht , wurde von mir heute reineditert , da vorher ein anderer drin war , und die kommentare sind vom 14.8 - da ich mir den pc jetzt aber endlich kaufen möchte , will ich nochmal die Meinungen hören..

mfg painschkes :-)_


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja hab gespart , bissl gearbeitet etc.. und bin bei ca. 1300€ angelangt :-)
> 
> Jahrzehnt denk ich nicht , wird aber ne weile reichen *g*
> 
> ...


Ach so, jetzt hab ichs endlich auch verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_Hehe , musste vorhin nur schnell zuende schreiben *g*_


----------



## Klos1 (3. September 2008)

So, nachdem nach mir verlangt wurde, kurze Wortmeldung.

Einen 8600er Dual für über 200 Euro zu empfehlen, ist in meinen Augen lächerlich. Da gebe ich die 40€ für den 9550er Quad dann auch noch aus. 2,83 Ghz reichen völlig aus. Wozu also einen 3,33 Ghz Dual 
kaufen, der im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis einfach nur lächerlich ist. Der Quad hat definitiv eine längere Lebenserwartung. 

Wenn Dual, dann einen 8400er, reicht völlig. Alles andere ist Quatsch. Dann habe ich wenigstens auch wirklich was gespart.

Persönlich würde ich aber beim 9550er bleiben. Aber das musst du wissen. In wieweit eine softwareseitige Unterstützung was Spiele angeht noch auf sich warten lässt, kann dir ohnehin keiner beantworten.
Aber FarCry2 soll dieses Jahr ja den Anfang machen. Bin mal gespannt

Mainboard würde ich das Gigabyte P45 DS4 nehmen, anstatt das X48. Die verbaute Kühllösung ist besser. Ansonsten sind sie sehr ähnlich, ausser das der P45 etwas billiger ist.

Den Rest kannst du so lassen.


Und zu den Vista-Kommentaren

Mit 4Gig Ram läuft Vista 32bit perfekt bei mir. In Sachen Spielen ist XP etwas schneller, wenn man sich aber die Benchmarks so betrachtet, ist der Unterschied inzwischen lächerlich gering.

Peace


----------



## painschkes (3. September 2008)

_Danke Klos :-)

Naja , ich mag den PC lieber in einem Shop in meiner nähe kaufen (ich weiss , alternate / hardwareversand sind super ) hatte aber schon soviel schlechte erfahrungen mit internetshops.. deshalb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bleib auch beim Q9550er und warscheinlich XP oder Vista 32Bit..

Und beim Maindboard - danke für die Empfehlung.. Kühl hört sich immer gut an *g*_


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Hey ich schon wieder *g*


Also , ich habe mich jetzt für alle Teile bis auf die Graka endschieden.. 

Hier mal die zusammenstellung :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sollte ich was abändern und welche Graka soll es nun werden?


*GTX280 oder HD4870 ?* Vom preislichen wäre es egal welche Graka  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spiele werden/sollen sein : CSS/CoD4/WAR/und natürlich kommende Shooter / MMORPG´s



Danke schonmal - Mfg painschkes :-)_


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2008)

Wenn Painschkes nicht bald mal lernt, bereits vorhandene Threads für seine Anliegen zu benutzen, bekommt er von mir die Gelegenheit während seiner Forenpause darüber nachzudenken. Alles klar?


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Noxiel , würdest du ein wenig hochscrollen würdest du sehen ich wollte nicht noch einen Thread aufmachen , ich habe nur nen neuen aufgemacht da sich ja einige Leute hier wieder angespisst fühlten das ich das in einen vorhandenen reinschreibe.. aber wenn du Lust hast mir ne Pause zu geben , tu dir keinen Zwang an.


&#8364; : Ach , ist ja ein anderer Thread , naja , mir wurscht hatte in dem anderen geschrieben das ich nicht noch einen aufmachen wollte._


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

Das mit der Grafikkarte musst du schon selber entscheiden. Da eine 4870er fast so schnell ist, wie eine GTX280 und 
trotzdem ca. 130 € weniger kostet, geht die Preis-/Leisungskrone klar an ATI.

Einzigster Nachteil dieser Karte wäre der sehr hohe Verbrauch im Idle. Auch der Cata 8.8 hat daran noch nichts
geändert. Ansonsten wurde die 4870 in diversen Fachzeitschriften gut bewertet.

Bei einer Powercolor 4870 hieß es sogar, daß sie auch unter Last noch angenehm leise bleiben soll. Allerdings wird sie sehr heiß, weswegen der Lüfter angeblich in regelmäßigen Abständen auf 100% aufdreht und dann wieder verstummt.
Das soll sehr nervig sein.

Man kann es aber wohl kompensieren, in dem man die Drehzahl auf 30% fixiert. Normal wechselt sie ja selber zwischen
13-23%. Da das aber wohl nicht ganz ausreicht, dreht sie immer wieder mal voll auf.

Mit 30% soll dieses Problem behoben sein, die Karte erreicht angeblich unter Last ca. 50-60 Grad und ist aber trotzdem
noch angenehm ruhig. Eine GTX280 dagegen ist generell sehr laut. Bei einer 4870 wäre es halt noch eine Überlegung wert,
auf die 1024 MB-Variante zu warten. Es ist unbestritten, daß bereits jetzt schon ein paar Spiele merklich von dem
zusätzlichen Ram profitieren. Gerade hier fällt eine 4870 teils deutlich im Vergleich zur GTX280 zurück.

Ob das DirectX10.1 der Ati in nächster Zeit noch Vorteile bringt, ist schwer zu sagen. In Assasins Creed war es ja
implementiert und hatte einen erstaunlichen Performance-Schub mit sich gebracht. Das AA war nicht nur besser, sondern
auch merklich schneller (ca. 20%). Danach wurde das Feature wieder rausgenommen. Angeblich ein Bug

Der Rest deines Rechners ist absolut passend. Aber die Entscheidung bei der Grafikkarte kann dir keiner abnehmen.
Wenn du generell keine Probleme mit Ati hast, wieso nicht mal die 4870 für 200€ probieren.

Allerdings würde ich persönlich auf die 1024er Version warten.


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Danke sehr Klos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Steht denn schon ein ungefährer Termin fest?
_
Denn der PC soll in der nächsten Woche gekauft werden.


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

Kann dir wohl keiner sagen, bis wann du eine bekommst. Fakt ist, es gibt sie bereits. In einigen Foren tauchten Berichte
von Usern auf, welche bereits im Besitz einer solchen waren. Persönlich habe ich bisher noch nicht einmal ein Exemplar als
"lagernd" angetroffen. Meiner Einschätzung nach wirst du unter Umständen noch ca. 2 Monate warten müssen, vielleicht 
täusch ich mich da aber auch.

Bei Hoh.de ist eine 1024er geführt, welche mit einer Lieferzeit von 3-7 Tagen angegeben wird. Vielleicht da mal 
nachfragen? Das Gute wäre, wenn du noch 4-5 Wochen wartest, dann könntest du vielleicht deinen 9550er Quad 
im neuen bisher von Übertaktern hochgelobten E0-Stepping bekommen.

Ersten Berichten zufolge gingen die neuen 9550er 4Ghz mit Luftkühlung, oft nur mit minimalster Spannungserhöhung.
Ist natürlich nur für Übertakter interessant, keine Ahnung ob du da dazu gehörst.

Ich persönlich möchte mir demnächst auch einen 9550er holen, aber werde das neue Stepping wohl noch abwarten,
wenn es denn demnächst kommt, ansonsten kann ich mir auch gleich einen Nehalem holen, der ja angeblich auch
noch dieses Jahr kommt.

Was ich noch zur 4870er sagen kann, sollte es diese Karte denn werden, so kann ich dich nur vor der Powercolor
mit herstellerseitigem Lüfter warnen. Da hab ich auch schon was gelesen, nämlich das diese Karte große
Probleme mit der Hitzeentwicklung bekam. Unter diversen Voraussetzungen schmierte sie gar völlig ab.

Vielleicht wurde das Problem inzwischen behoben, aber da würde ich nochmal sehr genau im Internet recherchieren, 
bevor ich hier einen Kauf in Erwägung ziehen würde. 

Hier ein Link der Karte:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a358411.html


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Naja , muss ja nicht die Firma sein :-)

Übetackten will ich nicht , alles so wie aufgelistet - fehlt nurnoch die Graka.


Mal schauen , ich werd noch bissl überlegen und dann zu nem entschluss kommen..

Ich spiele jetzt noch auf 1280x1024 - spätestens Weihnachten wird aber nen 22" oder 24"er kommen.. welche Graka hat denn da die Nase vorn?_


----------



## HeaD87 (6. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , muss ja nicht die Firma sein :-)
> 
> Übetackten will ich nicht , alles so wie aufgelistet - fehlt nurnoch die Graka.
> 
> ...


wennste maximal 200 euro ausgeben willst -> hd4870 mit 512mb
wennste maximal 250 euro ausgeben willst -> hd4870 mit 1024mb
wennste über 300 ausgeben willst -> gtx280


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Ausgeben is wie gesagt wurscht , mir gehts eher um die FPS ( jaja FPSfanatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) wenn ich auf 1650x1050 (zb.) spiele will ich nicht das ich mir die GTX hole und die Ati schneller ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

Kauf dir doch ein Fach 2x GTX und wolla Ich Glaub dass reicht voll kommen wen du so auf FPS Stehs ich bin mit 1 Fps sehr Zu Frieden ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch ein Fach 2x GTX und wolla Ich Glaub dass reicht voll kommen wen du so auf FPS Stehs ich bin mit 1 Fps sehr Zu Frieden ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




_Noch jemand so einen sinvollen Beitrag?_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ausgeben is wie gesagt wurscht , _



Ja Dir sind die ausgaben  ja Egal allso kauf dir 2xGTX


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Nein die ausgaben sind mir nicht egal , aber in meinem Limit wäre eine GTX drin , aber wieso sollte ich sie kaufen wenn die 4870 in der Auflösung(en) schneller / gleichgut ist?

Deshalb frage ich micht : 



"Mir gehts eher um die FPS (jaja FPSfanatiker) wenn ich auf 1650x1050 (zb.) spiele will ich nicht das ich mir die GTX hole und die Ati schneller ist."_


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

Die GTX280 ist unbestritten die schnellste Single-GPU. Der Unterschied zur 4870 fällt allerdings sehr gering aus.
Je nach Spiel ist eine 4870 aber auch mal schneller, was hauptsächlich auf die unterschiedliche Architektur 
zurückzuführen ist.

1D-Stream-Prozessoren (Nvidia) vs. 5D-Stream-Prozessoren (Ati)

Tendenziell arbeiten die 1D-Prozessoren eines Nivida-Chips meines Erachtens nach effektiver.
Daraus resultiert auch das in den Benchmarks vorherrschende Bild, daß eine GTX280 um einiges konstanter ist, als etwa
eine ATI4870.

Größere Auflösungen, die du mit einem Monitor der 22"- oder auch 24"-Kategorie fahren würdest, wenn dir eine native
Auflösung wichtig ist, sind im übrigen mitnichten der Grund, für höheren Speicherbedarf bzw. machen den kleinsten
Anteil aus.

Fatal wird es hingegen, wenn du diverse Qualitätseinstellungen hinzuschaltest. Diesem Faktor liegt ein viel größerer
Mehrbedarf an Speicher Zugrunde, als etwa einzig und allein die höhere Auflösung.

Wenn du dir also eine ATI4870 mit 1024 MB kaufst, dann wird der Unterschied nur sehr gering ausfallen, sollte
ein erhöhter Speicherbedarf auftreten.

Im Falle ATI4870 512MB vs. GTX280 wird jedoch in einigen Fällen die GTX280 deutlich die Nase vorn haben. 
Hier wird als Gegenargument gerne das unbestritten bessere Speichermanagement der Ati genannt.

Einzelfälle wie Aoc oder aber auch Mass Effect zeigen sehr deutlich, daß dieser Umstand dann auch nicht mehr helfen kann.
Als gutes Beispiel sei dir dieser Link empfohlen:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,649108/T...9108&page=1

Hier wird dieser Umstand sehr deutlich, vor allem unterstreicht er meine Behauptung, daß Qualitätseinstellungen den
Mamutanteil an Mehrbedarf des Speichers ausmachen.

Ich persönlich würde die ATI4870 1024 MB abwarten. Obige Beispiele sind Einzelfälle, aber zeigen gut auf, wohin es
in Zukunft geht.

Das zumindest ist meine persönliche Einschätzung, die natürlich nicht zwangsläufig den Tatsachen entsprechen muss.
Die Entscheidung liegt immer noch bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Das Problem ist , das ich total heiss auf den neuen Rechner bin , ich will ich aber nicht bestellen bzw kaufen und dann meine alte Graka noch mit reinhauen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich will mir aber nicht die GTX280 kaufen , dann kommt die 4870 1GB raus , und die zieht dran vorbei *g*


Der neue Bildschirm kommt eh erst zu Weihnachten denk ich - heisst also ich Spiele bis dahin erstmal mit 1280x1024.

Spiele : 


Counterstrike Source
Warhammer Online
Call of Duty 4 

und sowas in der Art.


Also , was wäre zu Empfehlen? 



Jetzt eine 4870 reinzuschmeissen und mit dem neuen Bildschirm dann die 1GB Version bzw GTX280 zu holen?_


----------



## HeaD87 (6. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> Jetzt eine 4870 reinzuschmeissen und mit dem neuen Bildschirm dann die 1GB Version bzw GTX280 zu holen?[/i]


ne, dann bleib bei deiner alten graka (fals die pcie ist) und hol dir zu weihnachten direkt ne gtx280b mit 55nm chip


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Ich möchte nicht bei meiner alten Graka bleiben.


Sonst noch wer ne Meinung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## HeaD87 (6. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich möchte nicht bei meiner alten Graka bleiben.
> 
> 
> Sonst noch wer ne Meinung?
> ...


direkt ne gtx280 holen oder warten oO


----------



## Knöchi (6. September 2008)

jo so siehts aus.. warten oder GTX280

willst doch mehr FPS .. dann kauf die GTX280.. aber die willste ja net^^

aus dem Gewissenskonflikt musst selber rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2008)

_Öh ich wollte eigentlich keine ATI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nur da ich bis Weihnachten auf 1280x1024 spielen werde.. und auch "nur" Spiele wie CSS / CoD 4 / WAR spiele  dachte ich mir die 4870 "reicht" bis Weihnachten._


----------



## HeaD87 (6. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Öh ich wollte eigentlich keine ATI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die hd4870 reicht auch locker bei nem 22 zoller


----------



## xTaR (6. September 2008)

Ich persönlich würde zu einer GTX280 greifen. Auf eine HD4870 mit 1GB zu warten und davon seinen Kauf abhängig zu machen bringt in meinen Augen nichts.


----------

